# New York City Handgun License Interview



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm awaiting a letter from the NYPD to be interviewed by a member of the License Division. Any New Yorkers out there who have done this? What's the interview like? What questions do they ask? Is there any preparation that will make things easier?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Google and YouTube are our friends......

From what I have heard is it's next to impossible to obtain a license to carry in NYC.....
Getting a Pistol License in NYC

NYC Gun Permit Process Part 1





NYC Gun Permit Process Part 3


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

In NYC, unless you carry money or diamonds on your person, or are an attorney, judge or public figure who has made enemies, you cannot get a CC license. There are other categories, but the average citizen can't get such a license. I don't mind that, I want a gun for home-defense. In the city, otherwise, there is no need for a gun on the streets. And if you live in an area with a lot of crime, you probably can get a HD weapon sold from the trunk of a car if you want one.

The process for an HD pistol, though long and detailed, is not difficult and unless you have a police record, are mentally unstable or have a record of spousal abuse, etc., you have all your second amendment rights. There is a 10 round limit on magazines, but if you can't stop a burglar with 10 rounds, I doubt that you can stop one with 15. I'm cool with all that.

I've already completed the application, got fingerprinted and photographed and paid the license fee. There is a followup police interview, a formality, and I just wanted to know from another New Yorker who has gone through the interview with the NYPD, what's the interview like?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tvphotog said:


> In NYC, unless you carry money or diamonds on your person, or are an attorney, judge or public figure who has made enemies, you cannot get a CC license. There are other categories, but the average citizen can't get such a license. *I don't mind that*, I want a gun for home-defense. *In the city, otherwise, there is no need for a gun on the streets.* And if you live in an area with a lot of crime, you probably can get a HD weapon sold from the trunk of a car if you want one.
> 
> The process for an HD pistol, though long and detailed, is not difficult and unless you have a police record, are mentally unstable or have a record of spousal abuse, etc., you have all your second amendment rights. There is a 10 round limit on magazines, but if you can't stop a burglar with 10 rounds, I doubt that you can stop one with 15. *I'm cool with all that.
> *
> I've already completed the application, *got fingerprinted and photographed* and paid the license fee. There is a followup police interview, a formality, and I just wanted to know from another New Yorker who has gone through the interview with the NYPD, what's the interview like?


May I suggest that you, and others who believe as you do in your state, are willing to give up much too much and too many of your rights to your employees. It is a crime to have to obtain a permit to carry a firearm in the first place, let along ask permission of one's employees to do this most fundamental and basic right as an American. Please consider what you have already lost and how, for generations, it has come to this point and why.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> May Is suggest that you, and others who believe as you do in your state, are willing to give up much too much and too many of your rights to your employees. It is a crime to have to obtain a permit to carry a firearm in the first place, let along ask permission of one's employees to do this most fundamental and basic right as an American. Please consider what you have already lost and how, for generations, it has come to this point and why.


Thank you for the non-confrontational tone of your reply, and I truly appreciate your point of view. I suspect that my take on the Second Amendment is different from yours, but I think we can agree that self-defense and defense of one's home and family is certainly implied there. Even New York City law is _very_ clear on that, and in this age of terrorism and with the city a virtual bullseye for attacks, I'm taking advantage of that right. The NYPD is the best department in the country, but they may be pre-occupied during another attack. I want some personal backup.

I will say, however, that my above point of view may change more toward yours. In Israel, there are daily attacks on individual citizens, and not only is every single person trained to handle a gun, but at least half the population of Jerusalem carries unconcealed on the streets. With what just happened in California and Paris, there may be consideration given to CC in the city.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tvphotog said:


> Thank you for the non-confrontational tone of your reply, and I truly appreciate your point of view.


You're most welcome. I find emotional diatribes and personal attacks, when discussing subjects involving differences of opinion, to be disgusting and very uncivil. My mom raised me better than that so you certainly won't receive that sort of behavior from me.



tvphotog said:


> I suspect that my take on the Second Amendment is different from yours, but I think we can agree that self-defense and defense of one's home and family is certainly implied there. Even New York City law is _very_ clear on that, and in this age of terrorism and with the city a virtual bullseye for attacks, I'm taking advantage of that right. The NYPD is the best department in the country, but they may be pre-occupied during another attack. I want some personal backup.


It is always a good idea to try your best to become a first line of defense for yourself and for those you hold dear.



tvphotog said:


> I will say, however, that my above point of view may change more toward yours. In Israel, there are daily attacks on individual citizens, and not only is every single person trained to handle a gun, but at least half the population of Jerusalem carries unconcealed on the streets. With what just happened in California and Paris, there may be consideration given to CC in the city.


The Israeli people have evil on their doorstep and have taken the right moves to protect themselves. While not a big fan of Israel, and I have my reasons for this, I applaud their citizens' efforts to protect themselves and their communities. Running to the government with cries of "save me" and "help me" is nothing more than playing into the hands of those who would see us unarmed. The Founders knew this well and I trust them far more than anyone or anything that sits in congress and state legislatures, the courts, or the white house.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My support of Israel is unequivocal, having nothing to do with religion, and I, too, think that New York's refusal by their politicians to trust law abiding citizens is a crime against the 2nd Amendment. I wish you well in your quest to recover a small portion of your human right to self-defense, but I'll admit to having no clue as to how they may attempt to deny it to you, in your interview. I do believe that NYCPD is one of the premiere law enforcement agencies in the world, but unlike many LE agencies in other parts of the country, I doubt that they really support an armed citizenry.

I would imagine that they would want reassurance that using lethal force would be an absolute final, desperate defense, and that you are capable of operating a firearm without harming innocent individuals, or that you intend to seek professional training. Also, I would not mention anything about depression, psychiatrists, or anger management issues.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> My support of Israel is unequivocal, having nothing to do with religion, and I, too, think that New York's refusal by their politicians to trust law abiding citizens is a crime against the 2nd Amendment. I wish you well in your quest to recover a small portion of your human right to self-defense, but I'll admit to having no clue as to how they may attempt to deny it to you, in your interview. I do believe that NYCPD is one of the premiere law enforcement agencies in the world, but unlike many LE agencies in other parts of the country, *I doubt that they really support an armed citizenry.
> *
> I would imagine that they would want reassurance that using lethal force would be an absolute final, desperate defense, and that you are capable of operating a firearm without harming innocent individuals, or that you intend to seek professional training. Also, I would not mention anything about depression, psychiatrists, or anger management issues.


Of this, I have no doubt.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> May Is suggest that you, and others who believe as you do in your state, are willing to give up much too much and too many of your rights to your employees. It is a crime to have to obtain a permit to carry a firearm in the first place, let along ask permission of one's employees to do this most fundamental and basic right as an American. Please consider what you have already lost and how, for generations, it has come to this point and why.


Very good "SB"! Aren't you glad you don't live in New York City or even New York State for that matter? It has one of, if not the most corrupt legislatures in the country:


> How New York Became One Of The Most Corrupt States : It's All Politics : NPR
> Rarely a month seems to pass when there isn't some state legislator in New York facing indictment.


Can you imagine that here you have a bunch of criminals turning law abiding people into criminals for exercising a constitutionally guaranteed civil right. Pathetic! Yet the voters in New York keep electing these people? It's current governor "I'll Duce" Cuomo stated after the passage of New York's "Safe Act" that people who do not think like him are not welcome in New York. The "Safe Act" was passed not to make New York State any safer, but for political retribution and to punish those who do not think like him. An arrogant petty little tyrant to be sure. So much for tolerance and civility that Democrats/Liberals so often demand of others. They believe in an authoritarian/statist form of governing. Unfortunately it is those who live in New York City and it's metropolitan area who control the state government with an iron fist. People who live upstate tend to be more Conservative, yet are vastly outnumbered by those who live downstate. Upstate New York being an industrial wasteland, and New York City driving the state's economy, the political situation there will not be changed anytime soon, if ever. I would urge all who live there that believe as we do to get out of there if that is at all feasibly possible.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Guys, I thank you for your responses, though I didn't mean to make this a geopolitical or 2nd Amendment conversation. On the other hand, it's nice to know that this is a good place for discussion without personal criticism. 

I don't think the focus of the NYPD is on an armed citizenry (as long as the guns are not in the hands of known psychotics, etc.), as much as it is to catalog what guns are out there legally as well as they can, should those guns be stolen or disposed of improperly and used in a crime. There are a lot of illegal guns in the city and that's what is their focus.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

tvphotog said:


> Guys, I thank you for your responses, though I didn't mean to make this a geopolitical or 2nd Amendment conversation. On the other hand, it's nice to know that this is a good place for discussion without personal criticism.
> 
> I don't think the focus of the NYPD is on an armed citizenry (as long as the guns are not in the hands of known psychotics, etc.), as much as it is to catalog what guns are out there legally as well as they can, should those guns be stolen or disposed of improperly and used in a crime. There are a lot of illegal guns in the city and that's what is their focus.


When it comes to guns and the licensing of their owners and the registration of firearms a political discussion is always inevitable. If it were up to me it wouldn't matter where one lives as long as all law abiding citizens are able to exercise their constitutionally guaranteed rights, all of them, regardless of their political views or motivations. Our constitutional rights are natural rights given by our "creator" whomever that may be and not granted by some government bureaucracy or politicians. That is the foundation of our Republic, that's what makes us unique. Without those principles we would be no different than any other third world dictatorship. The more that people could understand that the better of we all would be. May God save our Republic.

As far as I know both New York State and city are an authoritarian police state run by corrupt self centered legislators and petty little dictators. You may have some rank and file police officers that believe as we do, mostly upstate. But those who run those agencies along with their political bosses are firmly against us. And will do all that they can to make it as difficult and as expensive as possible in order to exercise a constitutionally guaranteed right. I believe it was Jefferson who said: "When the people fear the government there is tyranny, when the government fears the people there is liberty". What exactly are these people afraid of? I think I know the answer to that.

Criminals will always be able to acquire firearms just as they do drugs and or any other illegal substances or objects. Making it more difficult for the law abiding to exercise their God given rights, abolishing or legislating them out of existence will never change that.



> "But to ban guns because criminals use them is to tell the innocent and law-abiding that their rights and liberties depend not on their own conduct, but on the conduct of the guilty and the lawless, and that the law will permit them to have only such rights and liberties as the lawless will allow. &#8230; For society does not control crime, ever, by forcing the law-abiding to accommodate themselves to the expected behavior of criminals.  Society controls crime by forcing the criminals to accommodate themselves to the expected behavior of the law-abiding." Jeff Snyder


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Very good "SB"! Aren't you glad you don't live in New York City or even New York State for that matter? It has one of, if not the most corrupt legislatures in the country:


Yes I am glad I don't live in NYC or any other large city, for that matter. I generally don't like cities because of the poor roads, lack of space between me and my neighbors, usually a bit dirty, loud, and a tendency to not be very friendly. And forget about having a nice driving machine and enjoying it (I'm VERY car anal). Have to say that the only city I have actually liked so far is Charleston, SC. And Richmond, VA is not bad, either.

Still I prefer outer suburban life... that on the fringes of outer suburbia.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tvphotog said:


> On the other hand, it's nice to know that this is a good place for discussion without personal criticism.


Of late we have seen a few newer members, who have had a habit of bating or of acting less than mature and civil when a difference of opinion arises. But overwhelmingly, the bulk of the folks on this site are just as you have experienced here.

My take about this is quite simple. I don't pretend to know everything there is to know about the gun culture and the firearms world... even after 48 years of owning and using firearms. I enjoy learning from others and hearing what they have to say about various topics in this arena. That and the camaraderie of people of like mind can be most enjoyable for me.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes I am glad I don't live in NYC or any other large city, for that matter. I generally don't like cities because of the poor roads, lack of space between me and my neighbors, usually a bit dirty, loud, and a tendency to not be very friendly. And forget about having a nice driving machine and enjoying it (I'm VERY car anal).


Everything you said is absolutely true, and those are the downsides. But then there are the restaurants, art galleries, museums, theater, music, people of every color, country and language, cabs with TV's, three airports and no need for connecting flights, Central Park, Riverside Park, SoHo, NoHo, Tribeca, and Dumbo...and the St. Patrick's and Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parades. And if you drive 90 minutes to the Hamptons, you and your wheels will have plenty of friends.

So, I'm a city guy. It's all about the benefits outweighing the negatives. But I do love the peace and quiet at the fringe of outer suburbia from time to time.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes I am glad I don't live in NYC or any other large city, for that matter. I generally don't like cities because of the poor roads, lack of space between me and my neighbors, usually a bit dirty, loud, and a tendency to not be very friendly. *And forget about having a nice driving machine and enjoying it (I'm VERY car anal).* Have to say that the only city I have actually liked so far is Charleston, SC. And Richmond, VA is not bad, either.
> 
> Still I prefer outer suburban life... that on the fringes of outer suburbia.


Yeah, me too. Especially after restoring a few, a lot of weekends, vacations not to mention hard earned money. I'm that way with my guns too. I want 'em to look all nice and shiny. I stay out of Arizona's major cities, and prefer the solitude of the Sonoran and sometimes Mojave Desert's. Mostly the Sonoran. The Mojave? There's a whole lot of nothin'.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

*CC in the city................*



tvphotog said:


> Thank you for the non-confrontational tone of your reply, and I truly appreciate your point of view. I suspect that my take on the Second Amendment is different from yours, but I think we can agree that self-defense and defense of one's home and family is certainly implied there. Even New York City law is _very_ clear on that, and in this age of terrorism and with the city a virtual bullseye for attacks, I'm taking advantage of that right. The NYPD is the best department in the country, but they may be pre-occupied during another attack. I want some personal backup.
> 
> I will say, however, that my above point of view may change more toward yours. In Israel, there are daily attacks on individual citizens, and not only is every single person trained to handle a gun, but at least half the population of Jerusalem carries unconcealed on the streets. With what just happened in California and Paris, there may be consideration given to CC in the city.


will never happen. Your progressive Socialist Mayor and Governor will not hear of it. You are not capable of using a handgun to defend yourself, leave that to the police. Just take comfort in the fact that the police support the 911 system. It tells them where to come to pick up the bodies.

I'm being sarcastic, obviously, as a former resident of New York State. I am appalled at what has happened there with respect to the 2A over the past 8 years. It makes me scared to see what the progressives with money and power are doing to the rest of us. Making 'sheeple' out of us all.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

tvphotog said:


> Guys, I thank you for your responses, though I didn't mean to make this a geopolitical or 2nd Amendment conversation. On the other hand, it's nice to know that this is a good place for discussion without personal criticism.
> 
> I don't think the focus of the NYPD is on an armed citizenry (as long as the guns are not in the hands of known psychotics, etc.), as much as it is to catalog what guns are out there legally as well as they can, should those guns be stolen or disposed of improperly and used in a crime. There are a lot of illegal guns in the city and that's what is their focus.


why the heck do they need to catalog the guns that are out there legally???? Those guns are not going to do anyone any harm. What they should be interested in is the illegal guns out there. They are only taking a bureaucratic politician approach to a problem that does not really exist. You don't need to control law abiding people who own guns, you need to ferret out the criminals who have guns.

Do you really believe that the police department work in that regard is making any of us any safer??? I say again, the law abiding people who own guns are not the threat, never have been and never will be. That is a fiction propogated by the politicians so they can have power and control over the permission process.

The real problem is criminal activity. Get rid of the gun registration and permitting systems and spend the money on tracking down and prosecuting the criminals to begin with. Then we would all be much safer.

People have drunk too much of the Kool Aid that the bureaucracy has manufactured to make us think they are doing something to make us safer. In reality, they are taking away more and more of our freedom, a little chip at a time.

There is no need to catalog the guns that are out there legally. For what reason??? In case they get stolen so the police can tell they were legally owned but were subsequently stolen and used in a crime?? What the heck difference does that make if the crime is already done???

Cataloging gun owners is only a prelude to confiscation. If they know you have one, they can come to your house to get it. They don't know the criminals who have them, so they can't easily get their hands on them, can they?

Yes, I know you have to play by the rules, but what we should all be fighting is the rules imposed by know it all Progressives who are trying to convince us that they know what's best for everyone. Idiots, through and through.

and here's the real goal of all this bureaucracy.... if you make it difficult enough, most people will get frustrated with the process and eventually give up.. Sound anything like the NYC permit system??? Think about it. All the politicians are trying to do is to make it so difficult to get a permit to carry in NYC that most people will not bother to see it through.
Been pretty effective, hasn't it????


----------



## Extolshooting (Mar 15, 2016)

I possess a concealed carry permit from NYC, my brother is a special detective (dea) in Nyc and I live with him in his home every summer to work, had to get my pistol premises only permit first then request a special cc permit from the police commissioner. after that I had two interviews, one for my premises only, which consisted of questions pertaining to the use of said weapon. Specifically for the protection of my self and that my life was in immediate danger, also that included that I would only use my weapon after a physical altercation took place (they wanted to hear that the weapon is not your first line of defense) and then after that I had the cc interview which was a lot more inclusive, many psychological questions making sure you will make the right decision in a high stress situation. so in the interview just be short and answer with responses that you can recite from most gun cc classes. that's basically all they want to hear good luck! Finally got an answer to your original question. haha saw this just now and had to comment. new to the forums never knew this forum was available, everyone here seems to be very nice and informative. sorry in advance for my typos and random commas not typing from a computer, it makes some sense to me the laws that are in place back home (nyc) to keep weapons out of the wrong hands just my opinion though, Not Surprised at how many illegal pistols are out on the streets


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Extolshooting said:


> I possess a concealed carry permit from NYC, my brother is a special detective (dea) in Nyc and I live with him in his home every summer to work, had to get my pistol premises only permit first then request a special cc permit from the police commissioner. after that I had two interviews, one for my premises only, which consisted of questions pertaining to the use of said weapon. Specifically for the protection of my self and that my life was in immediate danger, also that included *that I would only use my weapon after a physical altercation took place (they wanted to hear that the weapon is not your first line of defense)* and then after that I had the cc interview which was a lot more inclusive, many psychological questions making sure you will make the right decision in a high stress situation. so in the interview just be short and answer with responses that you can recite from most gun cc classes. that's basically all they want to hear good luck! Finally got an answer to your original question. haha saw this just now and had to comment. new to the forums never knew this forum was available, everyone here seems to be very nice and informative. sorry in advance for my typos and random commas not typing from a computer, it makes some sense to me the laws that are in place back home (nyc) to keep weapons out of the wrong hands just my opinion though, Not Surprised at how many illegal pistols are out on the streets


This is strange to me. So you have to wait until the aggressor has made his first move? What about if the aggressor pulls a knife or a gun or has a pipe or baseball bat? Or maybe pepper spray... and the guy has announced a robbery? Does your statement mean that you cannot respond with deadly force if there is imminent danger of serious bodily harm present?


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks, Extolshooting, just what I needed.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you considered a home defense firearm other then a handgun? 

You mention above it will be just for home defense.

There are plenty of great home defense firearms that Will out perform Handguns.

On My NYS application we always applied the reasoning for CCW is target shooting, recreational purposes.

I actually purchased(down payment) prior to my approval (CCW permit), it was a ruger 22 target pistol, the mark series. 

I know NYC is a different process. 

Are you applying in a particular county? I lived in the inner city in upstate Ny. But it was still a county application 
I know Nys applications are county by county. And it's the county judge who eventually signs the permit with a rubber stamp . 
Good luck
:smt1099


----------



## SEAN680 (Mar 12, 2016)

It makes me sick that we have to pay to exercise the second amendment by retaining a permit.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> This is strange to me. So you have to wait until the aggressor has made his first move? What about if the aggressor pulls a knife or a gun or has a pipe or baseball bat? Or maybe pepper spray... and the guy has announced a robbery? Does your statement mean that you cannot respond with deadly force if there is imminent danger of serious bodily harm present?


You're correct, S.Boy. NY law states that if you are not in your home, and there is a way to retreat from the confrontation, that is the first choice, not that a fist fight or anything else must ensue first. However, _if you are in your home_, you do not even have to consider alternative action or retreat if there is imminent danger to your life or welfare, if you suspect that there will be such imminent danger if you don't use deadly force, if you suspect arson, kidnapping or burglary, of if you suspect that those crimes will ensue. In those cases, deadly force is allowed.



pic said:


> I know NYC is a different process.
> Are you applying in a particular county? I lived in the inner city in upstate Ny. But it was still a county application
> I know Nys applications are county by county. And it's the county judge who eventually signs the permit with a rubber stamp .
> Good luck.:smt1099


NYC is like another country in regard to firearms. Handguns are mainly considered lawful for home defense and to shoot at ranges to perfect your skills for use in home defense. CC is allowed only for those whose business or risks (celebreties, criminal lawyers or judges) requires being armed in the street or at your business. Police at the License Office sign the permit, or at least approve signature by another official.


----------

